# Riccardia chamedryfolia



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm curious about it too. How's yours turning out?


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

where did you get your's from?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

IME it likes good lighting. With that usually comes Co2 and ferts but not necessarily. If you have it up on some wood and close to your lights it does good lower tech. It attaches to wood and stone well. Its also an algae magnet and has a tendency to collect stray pieces of other mosses. Its a low, slow grower and is easily overtaken/mixed with other mosses so give it some space to get established.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Any hints for growing emersed? 

I tried it using DSM in two batches. The first was misted with water from my EI tank (7.8 pH, 8 GH) and soon went to a dark brown. The second batch did better after I cut the tank water with distilled at a 1:1 ratio.

This suggests the plant does better under softer parameters but other factors can't be ruled out for the first batch apparently dying off.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive had bad luck misting/watering any terrestrial plant with EI water. The water evaporates and leaves the salts behind. Eventually the salts build up too much and kill your plant. Excel water will also poison them. I use a deli tub with a hole in the lid. Add some substrate and enough water to reach the top of the sub. Its a slow grower so it will take a few months to put out good emergent fronds. I have some that are 9 months old that are really awesome looking. I think ive only added water once, maybe twice. Use good clean water and they should do just fine.


----------

